# Surefire Weaponlight; Need some help from the CPF Pros



## GunSmoke16610 (Feb 6, 2015)

My X200B has had me wondering about the serial number for a long time and I am just now getting to posting here to find an answer. 

Has anyone seen a serial number that has been covered up like the one pictured on my light? It looks almost as if this was a manufacturing defect. I know anything is possible with SF. 

Thanks for your comments


----------



## Solscud007 (Feb 9, 2015)

Interesting. Never seen that before. Perhaps the S/N was redacted to protect those going on black op missions LOL


----------



## tobrien (Feb 9, 2015)

that really is quite interesting


----------



## openbolt1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sanitized or scrubbed for clandestine black op missions?


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## bound (Feb 10, 2015)

Solscud007 said:


> Interesting. Never seen that before. Perhaps the S/N was redacted to protect those going on black op missions LOL


I have also seen a no serial number, which is why? ? LOL
My X200B(no serial number,from eBay,2013)


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ask them, and let us know what they say. .....   ..... Surefire contact


----------

